# Centurion Rotzbock 20



## cbert80 (25. Oktober 2016)

Für die Tochter ein 20 Zoll

Basis ist ein Centurion R'Bock Rahmen (2016er) 
http://img.mcg-parts.de/centurion/c...l-R-Bock-Shox-20-de_de-box-centurion-2016.pdf

Der Laufradsatz soll bestehen aus Alexrims DA16 und Novatec Superlight Road jeweils 32Loch es werden aber nur jeweils 16 Sapim Laser Speichen radial verwendet.
Reifen Schwalbe Shredda mit extraleichten Schläuchen.

Gabel ist eine Kania. Die soll noch schwarz glänzend werden. 

Die Kurbeln würden mir optisch sehr gut gefallen aber ob die es wird ist mir noch nicht klar. Sind doch etwas hohl somit würde es schon etwas dünn werden. Und 110er Lochkreis heißt min 34er KB.
Was haltet ihr von der Kurbel?

Schwarz glänzende Kurbel würde halt gut zu Gabel passen.

Schaltung ist angedacht die 10-fach XT 

Hüllen Schnellspanner Nippel usw sollen lila werden.


----------



## Papa76 (25. Oktober 2016)

Von Gebhardt gibt's auch 33t. Meine von TA auch. Bei manchen Kurbeln muss man die Kanten der Schraubenlöcher minimal abfeilen dafür, weil sonst die Kette da dran kommen kann.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/TA/Kettenblatt-Zephyr-5-Arm-innen-110mm-Lochkreis-p18287/

https://www.bike24.de/p195033.html

Edit: oh, Letzteres war nur für 8-fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (25. Oktober 2016)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Von Gebhardt gibt's auch 33t. Meine von TA auch. Bei manchen Kurbeln muss man die Kanten der Schraubenlöcher minimal abfeilen dafür, weil sonst die Kette da dran kommen kann.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/TA/Kettenblatt-Zephyr-5-Arm-innen-110mm-Lochkreis-p18287/
> 
> ...


ok danke 
Beim KB ist es wurst ob 7 8 9 10 11 fach. Das passt eig. immer


----------



## cbert80 (27. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal ne Teileliste


 
Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## cbert80 (28. Oktober 2016)




----------



## giant_r (28. Oktober 2016)

im grossen und ganzen sollte das passen, bei einigen sachen ist sicher noch was luft drin, da noch ungekuerzt,  aber dann ist es ja nacher um so besser, wenn das teil noch was leichter wird. die schredda finde ich dann doch etwas schwer, da sind die sb8 in 1.75 im paar locker 150g leichter, allerdings auch ziemlich teuer. mit den schwalbe leichtschlaeuchen waeren auch noch mal 60g drin gewesen.....
es wird sicher gut, falls dich der ehrgeiz noch pakt ist sicher die 6 vor dem komma drinn, aber auch so viel spass damit....


----------



## cbert80 (28. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> im grossen und ganzen sollte das passen, bei einigen sachen ist sicher noch was luft drin, da noch ungekuerzt,  aber dann ist es ja nacher um so besser, wenn das teil noch was leichter wird. die schredda finde ich dann doch etwas schwer, da sind die sb8 in 1.75 im paar locker 150g leichter, allerdings auch ziemlich teuer. mit den schwalbe leichtschlaeuchen waeren auch noch mal 60g drin gewesen.....
> es wird sicher gut, falls dich der ehrgeiz noch pakt ist sicher die 6 vor dem komma drinn, aber auch so viel spass damit....


Der Shredda ist ein 2.0 Reifen. Ich finde breite Reifen mit wenig Druck fahren sich einfach besser. Der Shredda sind auch kein Schnäppchen ;-)
Gibt es leichtere Schläuche als die SV7C? (Die Gewichte sind bei Reifen und Schläuche als Paar)


----------



## giant_r (28. Oktober 2016)

das die gewichte im paar sind ist mir schon klar. der sb8 wiegt 300g das stueck in 1.75, aber wenn du 2.0 reifen fahren willst, ist es eh anders und da geht der schwalbe schlauch mit 70g das stueck nicht mehr. bei 1.75 schon.


----------



## cbert80 (18. November 2016)

China Carbon Lenker gekürzt
Kurbel gekürzt 
Leider nicht so leicht wie erhofft dafür gefällt sie mir optisch


----------



## cbert80 (11. Dezember 2016)

mit oder ohne Gummi?


----------



## track94 (11. Dezember 2016)

Die Farbkombi ist gewagt aber ich denke das es schick wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (11. Dezember 2016)

Mit [emoji6] sieht cool aus und macht sich bezahlt 

Sehr schöne Dokumentation und ich finde die Farbkombi bis auf die Züge Hammer [emoji1303][emoji4] auch die Kurbel passt sehr gut. Die ist schön gerade, das verbessert den Q Faktor enorm. Ich würde es genau so aufbauen. Top


----------



## giant_r (17. Dezember 2016)

wann geht es weiter?.....


----------



## cbert80 (18. Dezember 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> wann geht es weiter?.....


Bald. Ich bin gerade am Gabel lackieren (nicht meine stärke). Aber ich muss dieses Jahr nicht mehr arbeiten und hab somit etwas Zeit. Mit den Laufrädern wollte ich beginnen.


nadine09 schrieb:


> Mit [emoji6] sieht cool aus und macht sich bezahlt
> 
> Sehr schöne Dokumentation und ich finde die Farbkombi bis auf die Züge Hammer [emoji1303][emoji4] auch die Kurbel passt sehr gut. Die ist schön gerade, das verbessert den Q Faktor enorm. Ich würde es genau so aufbauen. Top


ob es die Außenhüllen(Züge) werden bin ich mir auch noch nicht klar. Das wird sich zeigen wenn das Radl mal auf den Beinen steht.


----------



## cbert80 (20. Dezember 2016)

Aufkleber müssen noch ab


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2017)

Bin gespannt...


----------



## cbert80 (3. Februar 2017)

Welche Gabel soll ich nehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (3. Februar 2017)

die erste schaut definitiv schöner aus und harmoniert auch vom Übergang besser.


----------



## giant_r (3. Februar 2017)

die leichtere!
nein im ernst, meikel hat recht, die erste passt auch fuer mein empfinden besser.
kannst du noch was mehr zu den gabeln sagen, bauhoehe gewicht bezugsquelle,
nur fuer alle faelle. 
danke und gruss


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2017)

Die zweite Gabel baut höher, und hat mehr Vorlauf. Ich würde also eher schauen, wie aufrecht dein Nachwuchs sitzen mag/soll.


----------



## giant_r (3. Februar 2017)

ob die zweite wirklich soviel hoeher baut....?
mehr vorlauf ja,  also bischen ruhiger zu steuern, aber aussehen tut die erste besser.


----------



## cbert80 (3. Februar 2017)

Von der Geometrie sind die Gabeln nahezu Identisch (müsste ich aber mal mit Steuersatz genauer messen). Die schönere ist leider ca.100gr schwerer aber die wird's wahrscheinlich trotzdem wenn ihr alle sagt dass sie besser aussieht


----------



## reijada (4. Februar 2017)

Stichwort Optik: Definitiv die erste. 
Bist du sicher dass die von der Geometrie gleich sind, sieht auf den Bilder gegenteilig aus.
Der Radstand wirkt schon länger, aber Länge rollt!
Blöd dass die schönere so viel schwerer ist...
Würde mich jetzt wurmen...


----------



## kc85 (4. Februar 2017)

In dem Fall würde für mich der deutliche optische Vorteil ganz klar den Gewichtsnachteil toppen. Sch... auf die 100g. Die kann man zur Not auch anderswo wieder reinholen (z.B. an der noch etwas schwergewichtigen Kurbel).

kc85


----------



## giant_r (4. Februar 2017)

oder man lasst es auch einfach nur gut sein, wie du schon sagst, sch....auf die 100g, das bike wird doch so schon schoen leicht, da muss man sich doch deswegen nicht martern...
bau endlich zusammen!!!


----------



## kc85 (4. Februar 2017)

Deswegen sag ich ja auch "zur Not".

Ob man das nun will oder muss, ist natürlich jedem selber überlassen. Ich persönlich würde auch drauf pfeifen.

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (13. Februar 2017)

Zwischenstand
Bevor ihr fragt ich hab leider keine Waage im Haus im Moment ;-)

Mir will aber irgendwie der selbst beschnibbelte/gecuttet/gekürzte... China Spider Sattel nicht gefallen. Ich hab mal ein beim Robin bestellt vielleicht gefällt der dann besser.

Die Gabel bekommt noch ein Aufkleber um das rot abzudecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (10. März 2017)

7,585 kg (einfache Kofferwaage)
Ändern möchte ich noch den Sattel, pink farbene Crankboots, schwarze Alu Pedale, die lila Sattelklemme weg.....
Gibt's eig. einen leichten Ständer?


----------



## Linipupini (10. März 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Gibt's eig. einen leichten Ständer?


bei Kaniabikes.com  160gr.

https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...eitenstaender-fuer-kaniabikes-20-zoll/20?c=43


----------



## cbert80 (11. März 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> bei Kaniabikes.com  160gr.
> 
> https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...eitenstaender-fuer-kaniabikes-20-zoll/20?c=43


Aber hässlich wie die Nacht. Aber vielleicht lackieren und carbonröhrchen....


----------



## Linipupini (11. März 2017)

Na dann viel Spaß beim suchen!


----------



## track94 (11. März 2017)

Hinterbauständer Lilliput X-ACT Alu, schwarz, verstellbar für 16"-20"
von Humpert
EUR 10,47
2 Kaufoptionen ab EUR 10,47
4 von 5 Sternen (6)

Sollte knapp 160 wiegen


----------

